# Strawberry Something?



## Morix (5/4/19)

*Hi guys!
*
Where are all the diyers.. Im looking for a nice ADV in you personal opinions. 

I prefer something strawberry..icecream /milk/cheesecake and so forth..

I have checked out ELR but i would like to see what we can smash up in here!? 

Greatly appreciated

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (5/4/19)

Check out the recipe sections under the DIY E-liquid sub forum:

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-dessert-candy-recipes.t26446/
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-fruit-recipes.t25444/

lots of content and good member feedback on recipes there

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## lesvaches (5/4/19)

Morix said:


> *Hi guys!
> *
> Where are all the diyers.. Im looking for a nice ADV in you personal opinions.
> 
> ...


girl with the dragon cheesecake

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smittie (5/4/19)

Daily Driver is quite good... I found the Shisha Strawberry a bit strong, so going to drop it down a little as per the creator of the recipe.

Another one I have steeping at the moment, is Ultra Milk Strawberry Custard. Going to taste it over the weekend...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Morix (5/4/19)

Thank you for the responses could you please post the recipes here with the relevant company and %

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (5/4/19)

Morix said:


> Thank you for the responses could you please post the recipes here with the relevant company and %



sorry bud, just scroll through the thread, the recipes have quick links in the first post or so. It's not us that are looking for recipes

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Smittie (8/4/19)

So I started vaping this Ultra Milk Strawberry Custard over the weekend and it is superb! I will definitely recommend it!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Morix (8/4/19)

Thank you will have a look.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi (8/4/19)

Wayne Walker posted a Strawberry Cheesecake over the weekend. Looks good, might just want to leave the sweetner at first.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## incredible_hullk (8/4/19)

He was raving abt this new cheesecakd

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO (8/4/19)

Morix said:


> Thank you for the responses could you please post the recipes here with the relevant company and %


Fall in love ,this is my dream mix . hope it helps


Morix said:


> Thank you for the responses could you please post the recipes here with the relevant company and %
> 
> [/QUOT
> FOUND IT AND LOVE IT ENJOY
> ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Morix (8/4/19)

I see its got TFA vbic... Im one of those people that cant vape it... It tastes like wet dog sprinkled with pepper

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Morix (8/4/19)

Adephi said:


> Wayne Walker posted a Strawberry Cheesecake over the weekend. Looks good, might just want to leave the sweetner at first.


I saw that yes.. But im short one flavor ... As always.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi (8/4/19)

Morix said:


> I see its got TFA vbic... Im one of those people that cant vape it... It tastes like wet dog sprinkled with pepper



Try FW vbic. Same percentage.

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Adephi (8/4/19)

Morix said:


> I saw that yes.. But im short one flavor ... As always.



First rule.. the bane of our hobby

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------

